# Strictly For The Birds



## Tony Britton (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

New member here. While I enjoy many categories of photography, birds remain my very favorite subjects. I especially enjoy portrait style captures whenever possible and I wanted to share some of my favorite photos with you, which I hope you'll enjoy. Birds are truly living works of art!

Kind regards,

Tony

1. Double-crested Cormorant





2. Great Blue Heron




3. Snowy Egret




4. Black-crowned Night Heron




5. Green Heron


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nice shots, particularly how you've captured the eyes.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Very nice shots, particularly how you've captured the eyes.


Thanks. Their eyes are truly magnificent!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

A mix of wide angle & portrait shots.

1. Snowy Egret




2. Black-crowned Night Heron (transitional form between juvenile & adult forms!)




3. Green Heron




3. Double-crested Cormorant




4. Snowy Egret




5. Brown Pelican


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Birds are a frequent target of my camera. Love your shots. Here is one I posted some time ago, when this hawk landed just off my back deck.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Birds are a frequent target of my camera. Love your shots. Here is one I posted some time ago, when this hawk landed just off my back deck.
> View attachment 31724


Lovely portrait of this intensely beautiful bird! Well done!

Tony


----------



## Carla (Aug 29, 2016)

Welcome Tony. Beautiful photography, not sure I could identify all of them. It must require a lot time and patience,


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Carla said:


> Welcome Tony. Beautiful photography, not sure I could identify all of them. It must require a lot time and patience,


Thanks for the welcome and for taking the time to look & comment. It's such a joy to be in the presence of these beautiful birds!

Tony


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful photography, dear Tony. 

What zoom do you use as a matter of interest?


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope you enjoy this series!

1. Wood Duck




2. Allen's Hummingbird




3. Brandt's Cormorant




3. Snowy Egret




4. Ring-billed Gull




5. Brown Pelican


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 29, 2016)

Great shot, dear Bob. I have to say, I'm not a big fan of raptors, but you've caught that one in all its menacing magnificence ...


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> Beautiful photography, dear Tony.
> 
> What zoom do you use as a matter of interest?


For my bird & wildlife photographs I use the Canon SX40, Canon SX50, and Nikon Coolpix P610, all of which are fixed lens point-and-shoot (bridge) cameras. The photos I've posted thus far were all taken hand-held and have not been cropped. The zoom range on my cameras are phenomenal and I use the zoom mainly to "fill the frame" with relatively close subjects rather than using the zoom to bring a relatively distant subject "closer." This is how I'm able to get the type of detail I'm very much interested in capturing, say for example, eye detail.

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm a big nature lover Tony, thanks for sharing your photos!  The birds are absolutely beautiful and your photography is excellent, hope you wife keeps on pointing! :cool2:


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm a big nature lover Tony, thanks for sharing your photos!  The birds are absolutely beautiful and your photography is excellent, hope you wife keeps on pointing! :cool2:


Thanks so much for taking the time to look and comment. Nature continues to astound on a daily basis, to be sure! Rest assured that my wife adheres to a strict, daily regimen of strategic pointing exercises that guarantee consistent results in the field!  

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope you enjoy these!

1. Double-crested Cormorant




2. Mallard Ducklings




3. Black Oystercatcher




3. Great Egret




4. Great Blue Heron




5. Snowy Egret




6. Muscovy Duck


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2016)

Lovely, I like the eyeliner of the Black Oyster Catcher!  By the way, thanks for writing the names down of these beautiful birds, I would never know what they were if you didn't.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely, I like the eyeliner of the Black Oyster Catcher!  By the way, thanks for writing the names down of these beautiful birds, I would never know what they were if you didn't.


Thank you. Yes, it's a thrill to get close enough to capture their interesting eye detail. Also, I really enjoy their very distinctive call. Glad you like the photos and I think the names always help. It's also fun to investigate the etymologies of the names. For example, _cormorant_ means "sea raven!"

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 30, 2016)

I wanted to share a few of my favorite CAPTIVE bird photos. The best we can hope for in this case is to have them appear, well, less captive!

1. Himalayan Monal




2. American Flamingo




3. Harris's Hawk




4. Great Horned Owl




5. Blue-bellied Roller




6. Blue-and-Yellow Macaw




7. East African Crowned Crane


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Tony & WELCOME from SW. Pa. Your birds are just gorgeous. I would hate to have to pick a favorite.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunning photos, Tony!


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 11, 2016)

Citygirl said:


> Hi Tony & WELCOME from SW. Pa. Your birds are just gorgeous. I would hate to have to pick a favorite.


Thank you for the warm welcome and comment!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Stunning photos, Tony!


Thank you so very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope you enjoy this set.

1. Green Heron




2. Heermann's Gull




3. Snowy Egret




4. Double-crested Cormorant




5. Black-crowned Night Heron


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful, Tony. I wouldn't know which one to frame first. I'm leaning toward the Snowy Egret with the reflection in the waster.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you for posting such fabulous photos. 
I wish I could be that close to such beautiful birds in the wild.


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 12, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful, Tony. I wouldn't know which one to frame first. I'm leaning toward the Snowy Egret with the reflection in the waster.


Hi Ruth,

Thanks. I call that Snowy Egret photo "Snowy Egret Ballet." They're especially dramatic birds when preening.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 12, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Thank you for posting such fabulous photos.
> I wish I could be that close to such beautiful birds in the wild.


Thanks for commenting. It really is quite a thrill and honor to get so close to these gorgeous birds, which I call "living works of art!"

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Oct 12, 2016)

Black & White For Your Delight!

1. Snowy Egret





2. Great Blue Heron




3. Double-crested Cormorant




3. Great Egret




4. Snowy Egret




5. Great Blue Heron




6. Great Egret


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for posting the beautiful birds. The shots are super and must have required a lot of patience.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Citygirl said:


> Thanks for posting the beautiful birds. The shots are super and must have required a lot of patience.


Thanks very much. Bird and wildlife photography certainly allows one to practice the art of patience. It's a real joy!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 23, 2017)

Long time no post. I hope you'll enjoy this set. All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Brown Pelican




2. Red-tailed Hawk




3. Black-crowned Night Heron




4. Double-crested Cormorant




5. Green Heron


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Here's a few of my recent favorites I hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Bird!*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

So gorgeous!


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Beautiful pix's Florida by chance ??????


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Such beauties all Florida ....have you been to Cork Screw or the Alligator Farm in StAugustine in May when they are roostering ....so many great shots an they are right there .......... photographers dream 4 sure


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *Bird!*


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> So gorgeous!


They truly are gorgeous birds!


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

happytime said:


> Such beauties all Florida ....have you been to Cork Screw or the Alligator Farm in StAugustine in May when they are roostering ....so many great shots an they are right there .......... photographers dream 4 sure


Thanks for looking and commenting. These photos were all taken along the Central Coast of California!


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 13, 2020)

Quite an extended absence! I hope you'll enjoy these portraits!

*Western Gull*





*Double-crested Cormorant*





*Black-crowned Night Heron*


----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello,

Here's a few more of my favorites that I hope you'll enjoy!

Snowy Egret




Anna's Hummingbird




Double-crested Cormorant




Snowy Egret


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)

Tony, your photographs are very well done and you have captured the beauty of your birds exquisitely!  You have kept a low profile in the forums, however your work stands tall.  Thanks for your patience with the birds and with us.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 8, 2021)

It takes great skill and perseverance to achieve that perfect shot, much like these posted here, so much kudos to you for your efforts, they've paid off in spades.


----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Tony, your photographs are very well done and you have captured the beauty of your birds exquisitely!  You have kept a low profile in the forums, however your work stands tall.  Thanks for your patience with the birds and with us.


Thank you very much for your kind comments. I'm so happy to share my bird photos on this forum.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> It takes great skill and perseverance to achieve that perfect shot, much like these posted here, so much kudos to you for your efforts, they've paid off in spades.


I greatly appreciate your wonderful comments. It's such a thrill to be in the presence of these beautiful birds. 

Tony


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing with us.


Thank you very much. I'm glad you like the photos!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

I hope you'll enjoy these!

Anna's Hummingbird




Great Egret




Black-crowned Night Heron




Green Heron


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2021)

Yesterday, I heard an unfamiliar birdsong, and looked out at our balcony railing. There was a bird that I thought was a sparrow, but, to my surprise, it had red on his head and a bit on his back. Anyone have a clue as to what it may be?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2021)

Tony Britton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy these!
> 
> Anna's Hummingbird
> 
> ...


Breath-taking work! 
That Egret and the illumination on the Heron's face-Wow.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, I heard an unfamiliar birdsong, and looked out at our balcony railing. There was a bird that I thought was a sparrow, but, to my surprise, it had red on his head and a bit on his back. Anyone have a clue as to what it may be?


A purple finch perhaps?



Tony Britton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy these!
> 
> Anna's Hummingbird
> 
> ...


Simply stunning!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 8, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, I heard an unfamiliar birdsong, and looked out at our balcony railing. There was a bird that I thought was a sparrow, but, to my surprise, it had red on his head and a bit on his back. Anyone have a clue as to what it may be?


You're so lucky Pinky, yes it is a Purple Finch.


----------

